# Fish Shell - Strange characters on return - ‚èé



## slugggerzzz (May 15, 2016)

I have been enjoying using the fish shell on systems.

However when installing on FreeBSD I am getting strange characters on each line return.


```
lg@ipam01 ~>

‚èé                                                                                                                                                  lg@ipam01 ~> ls

‚èé                                                                                                                                                  lg@ipam01 ~> cd /

‚èé                                                                                                                                                  lg@ipam01 /> ls
COPYRIGHT boot      entropy   home      libexec   mnt       rescue    sbin      tmp       var
bin       dev       etc       lib       media     proc      root      sys       usr

‚èé                                                                                                                                                  lg@ipam01 />
```

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I have installed the package and built from source and I am seeing the same issue.


----------



## sidetone (May 16, 2016)

That used to happen to me with shells/fish.


----------



## xavi (May 16, 2016)

It looks like this might be by design. It seems that the Fish shell outputs the unicode \u23CE character before every prompt if the output from the previous command does not end with a newline. It does this so that it can detect where to place the prompt without wrapping the output incorrectly. I'm guessing that your locale settings are interpreting the \u23CE character as the output that you're seeing on the screen. You can read about it here and here.


----------

